# Guess what



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

I am aloud to have a rooster!!!!!!!! And the hens lol


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm so happy you're allowed. Go and rescue yourself one.


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Woohoo good for u!!!!!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Thought at first you have a really loud roo. I get it now. Congratulations on being allowed to have chickens AND a roo!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Chicken squat!!!!!

Congratulations!!


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Great.... My 4 yr old daughter runs around the house saying " Guess what? " Then she answers herself by saying "Chicken Butt!" So That would be our offical answer. 

Congratulations.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

ThreeJ said:


> Great.... My 4 yr old daughter runs around the house saying " Guess what? " Then she answers herself by saying "Chicken Butt!" So That would be our offical answer.
> 
> Congratulations.


Great answer! Lol


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

ThreeJ said:


> Great.... My 4 yr old daughter runs around the house saying " Guess what? " Then she answers herself by saying "Chicken Butt!" So That would be our offical answer.
> 
> Congratulations.


I always heard "Chicken squat"!!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

great news, i cant have a rooster the neighbours would kill me


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

ThreeJ said:


> Great.... My 4 yr old daughter runs around the house saying " Guess what? " Then she answers herself by saying "Chicken Butt!" So That would be our offical answer.
> 
> Congratulations.


Mine too and she is 24!


----------



## roketdoc (Mar 3, 2013)

Nothing like waking up to some good crowing! Get you a banty roo and he is not so loud!!


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

roketdoc said:


> Nothing like waking up to some good crowing! Get you a banty roo and he is not so loud!!


With the barred rocks and stuff is fine right


----------

